# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  HELP connect a weco formtracer to pc.. and need software also.

## dima

My friend have an old weco formtracer... I think serial connection....

He wants use it for remote tracing.... if we can we don't want ask the installation to a service lab... I think it may be expensive..

so... any advice to try? how I can connect the tracer to a modern pc??? how can I find a software to try  for export oma files??? free software or pay software.


Any weco user's rember how to set the tracer to oma/cl mode??

----------


## Quince

Not sure if this is what you need but there is a program called Tracemeister that might be helpful. I was going to try and connect our tracer for out outside lab to the in-house lab but never ended up following through. Good luck!

----------


## dima

I cannot find it on google  :Smile:  but thanks anyway

----------

